# MBNA SmartCash



## dustmaker (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi,

Does anybody know what qualifies as grocery purchase (for 3%) for this card?
What about Tim Horton's, LCBO etc?
Would my local specialty food store qualify as groceries?
Is there a list available somewhere?
Thanks
DM


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

No, it's just the major grocery chains. Mom and pop stores, special markets and LCBO are not considered grocery stores. Also they do not consider walmart a grocery store either. I'll try and look the list up for you, somebody posted it one time on RFD.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Google is your friend:

*GROCERY*

A & P
Asian Food Center
Askew's Foods
Atlantic Wholesalers
Bidgoods
Brunos Fine FoodsBuy 
Low Foods
Canada Safeway
Choices Market
Colemans Food Centre
CO-OPCooper's Foods
Country Grocer
Dominion
Extra Foods
Fairway Market
Farm Boy
Food Basics
Foodland
Fortinos
Grocery Gateway
Hannam Supermarket
Highland Farms
IGA
Kin's Farm Market
Les Aliments M&M
Loblaws
Loebs
Longo's
M & M Meat Shops
Maxi
Metro
Michael - Angelo's 
Market
Moncion Grocers
NeedsNester's Market
No-Frills
Overwaitea Food
Pete's Frootique
Planet Organic
Powell's Supermarket
Presidents Choice
Price Chopper
Price Smart
Produce Depot
Provigo
Quality Foods
Quality Market
Rabba
Real Canadian Super Stores
Save EasySave On Foods
Shop Easy Foods
Shop 'N Save
Sobeys
Starsky Foods
Stongs Markets
Super CSuper Value
Supermarche - Metro
Superstore
T & T Supermarket
Thrifty Foods
Urban Fare
Valu Mart
Village Food Markets
Weston Produce
Your Independent Grocers
Zehrs


*Gas stations*
7 - Eleven
Amco
Canadian Tire Gas Bars
Cango
Centex
Chevron
CO-OP Gas Bars
Couche Tard
Crevier
Drummond's Gas
Esso
Fas Gas
Flying J
Fortino's Gas Bars
Gale S Gas Bar
Gas Bar
Gasrite
Husky
Irving Oil
Loblaw Gas Bars
Macewen
Mac's Gas Bar
Mohawk
Mr. Gas
N. Atlantic Pet.
No Frills Gas Bar
Olco
Petrocan
Pioneer
Save On Foods Gas Bars
Scholten's
Shell
Short Stop Gas Bars
Sobey's Fast Fuel
Sunoco
Sunys
Super Save Gas
Superstore Gas Bar
Ultramar
Western Petroleum
Wilson Gas Stop
Yig Gas Bar
Zehrs Gas Bars


----------



## rookie (Mar 19, 2010)

i have seen some purchases at local grocery stores that are not on their list also qualify for the 3%. i guess as long as the store name says grocery, it might be fine...


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

dustmaker said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody know what qualifies as grocery purchase ?
> What about Tim Horton's, LCBO etc?
> ...


Alcohol is groceries? Must be a Hudak supporter.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

OhGreatGuru said:


> Alcohol is groceries?


It is in Quebec


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

mode3sour said:


> It is in Quebec


And in Alberta.
And in pretty much all of the US.
You can buy wine at a Wal-Mart in the US 

Guess where it isn't - in Ontario.
Kudos to the govt. monopoly and unionized LCBO.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

1.75 Litres, Johnny Walker Red $21.00 U.SX .98 CDN

24 Budweiser $17.99 U.S .

Both available at Publix Grocery Stores.


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for posting I was wondering what qualified too.
I applied for this card 3-4 weeks ago online. If I have not heard from them does this mean that I was turned down? Oh well I am not that unhappy with current cash back card.

PS why do I still have to do image verification? My eyes aren't that good.


----------



## yupislyr (Nov 16, 2009)

Kim said:


> Thanks for posting I was wondering what qualified too.
> I applied for this card 3-4 weeks ago online. If I have not heard from them does this mean that I was turned down? Oh well I am not that unhappy with current cash back card.


They can be slow sometimes in approving people and sending out the card. Just call in and you'll find out what's up.

Also, Walmarts may qualify for the 3% if they are a Supercentre (they have a grocery section). 

Right off a recent MBNA rewards statement of mine: 


```
WAL-MART SUPERCENTE - WINDSOR, ON Bonus Points 	 $5.27 	 15.81
  	  	  	BASE: WAL-MART SUPERCENTE - WINDSOR, ON 	  	5.27
  	  	  	BONUS: Smart Cash 3x Points on Gas & Groceries (mcc specific) 	  	10.54
```


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 15, 2011)

I found that odd as well, walmart supercenter appeared on my points statement.. suffice to say I will be buying just about everything from walmart for the 3% kickback. So far as I know it does not have to be groceries.. as my last purchase of electronics fell into the 3% as well.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

This is good news guys. They must have changed that. Because in 2009 (I think) walmart was not on the list. People must have complained because the superstore is like a grocery store. But you can also buy all your other crap and receive 3% cash back!!


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Kim said:


> Thanks for posting I was wondering what qualified too.
> I applied for this card 3-4 weeks ago online. If I have not heard from them does this mean that I was turned down? Oh well I am not that unhappy with current cash back card.
> 
> PS why do I still have to do image verification? My eyes aren't that good.


Call them back; this card IS worth it.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> And in Alberta.
> And in pretty much all of the US.
> You can buy wine at a Wal-Mart in the US
> 
> ...


I don't mean to hijack the thread but the higher prices of booze do help curtailing binge drinking. Is binge drinking a problem? Are people responsible for their own actions? Those can be debated on end but thought I'd bring another perspective.


----------



## Larry6417 (Jan 27, 2010)

In Alberta alcohol retailers are allowed to set their own inventory and prices. However, the gov't tightly controls the wholesale prices to those retailers. The alcohol market in AB isn't the free market people think it is.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Larry6417 said:


> In Alberta alcohol retailers are allowed to set their own inventory and prices. However, the gov't tightly controls the wholesale prices to those retailers. The alcohol market in AB isn't the free market people think it is.


Definitely not, as alcohol costs twice as much as Quebec. Taxes, gas, and beef cost much less though


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

@ct, give them a call to see what the status is on the application. With regards to image verification, we needed to make it a bit more challenging for new members (first few posts) due to a flood of spammers (bots etc). However, you can keep refreshing the image until it's readable. Once you're a verified member, you will not need to use the image verification any longer.


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

I call plagerism on ct.nguyen00 (check pg 1)


----------



## Maltese (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks to a tip on this site, I applied for the cash back card last July. I applied through www.greatcanadianrebates.com and received $50 when my application was approved. Currently the rebate is $60 so it's worth it to join the site and then apply for the card via the link provided.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Kim, he was likely a spammer.


----------

